# Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.



## Raubwels (20. Juli 2016)

Hi,
hat jemand ein gutes Rezept für Rotfeder / Rotauge & Co.
Und ich meine nicht einlegen wie Brathering oder so, sondert gebraten, gegrillt etc.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*

Moin...
Rotaugen sind schon verdammt lecker, aber leider auch sehr grätenreich, weshalb die Verarbeitung als "Brathering" auch sehr sinnvoll ist.
Wenn das nicht weiter stört, würde ich die auf dem Grill behandeln, wie Dorade, Wolfsbarsch oder oder: Schuppen, einschneiden würzen/füllen (Tomate, Limette (schmeckt mir besser als Zitrone), Rosmarin, Thymian), leicht einölen ("Knobi-Öl" :q) und dann bei relativ großer Hitze "angrillen" und "gar ziehen" lassen...


----------



## Lazarus (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*

Das Handicap der Weißfische ist ja nicht ihr Geschmack, sondern die vielen Gräten. Diese kannst du nicht nur durch sauer einlegen 'entschärfen', sondern auch durch Schröpfen.
Dazu die obere Hälfte des Fisches alle paar Millimeter quer einschneiden. Je enger die Schnitte nebeneinander liegen, desto weniger spürt man die Gräten. So tief schneiden, bis du spürst, dass du die Gräten durchschnitten hast. Klingt kompliziert, ist aber ganz einfach.
Den so vorbereiteten Fisch kannst du dann beliebig weiterverarbeiten, egal ob auf dem Grill oder in der Pfanne.

Hier wird das Schröpfen schön gezeigt, ein interessantes Rezept ist auch gleich dabei:
http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36295


----------



## Raubwels (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Die waren sehr hilfreich und das Rezept klinkt auch sehr gut.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*



Raubwels schrieb:


> und das Rezept klinkt auch sehr gut.



Hier sind noch jede Menge mehr davon.
http://www.fischerundnaturfreunde.de/rezepte.htm

Am besten schmecken mir immer noch frisch gefangene Plötzen aus der Pfanne. Schuppen, ausnehmen, waschen, einsalzen (ca. 20-30min.) in Mehl wälzen und in heißem Butterschmalz schön braun braten.
Dazu 'ne Butterstulle und 'ne  kalte Molle.:vik:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=83bf6e-1469009100.jpg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*

Mach dir die Arbeit und filetiere die Rotaugen. Die kleinen Filets dann alle 2mm bis auf die Haut einschneiden, würzen und braten/grillen/backen. Leckerer geht`s nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*

ab welcher Fischgröße machst Du das?


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*

Im Zweifel kann man mit den Fischfetzen dann seinen Blinker tunen :q
Ich denke mal, dass 20 cm da Mindestgröße sind, um überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche gutes Rezept für Rotfeder & Co.*

bei allem darunter, nur wenn von den Fingerkuppen nochwas übrig ist


----------

